# Pictures of your progress!



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

I want to see how far everyone has gotten! I have seen a lot of pictures! They all look great!!! Post 'em if you can!


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

I will get pictures soon. My haunt is about 80 percent done. I just have to put out a few final touches. That will bring me to 95 percent. The last five goes out on the 31st.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I will post pics once I get started I had to hold back on getting started.


----------



## scarySam (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL I came in here looking for cool ideas 
Let's get some pics up


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, everybody. Why haven't any of you posted any pics yet? This poor guy's looking for cool ideas!


----------



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah! Please post some!


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I'm still putting walls together. When I get my walls up I will start posting pictures of my construction progress.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a few pics, our haunt is far from fancy _(this is only my 2nd yr.)_ the rooms are not 100% finished but it'll give ya an idea of what we're working on.....

http://www.geocities.com/tammy_renea1970/pond.html

http://www.geocities.com/tammy_renea1970/pirates.html

http://www.geocities.com/tammy_renea1970/vamproom.html


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

VEry cool pictures.


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

Got the fencing and enterence up. Had to move our count down sign to the front corner. Set the inside path also. even though tonight after work i changed that also. Got our giant pirate up in his place. This will be the first prop the kiddies see on there way in. I know a lot of folks are not big on inflatables. But our archway was one of the first pieces we ever purchased and has a sentimental value. We keep debating if we should retire it, but i just can't bring myself to do it. No we can start setting props 1 by 1. woohooo.


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

Very cool, Newbie and Bone.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Very cool pics! I should be able to post some this weekend.... Hopefully! 

PS Am I the only one to be stressed ourt by the calendar on the main page of the forum? "X days to Halloween"........ I know, I know, don't remind me!!!


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

I use the calendar as a reminder to send out my little boneman to change the count down sign every mornning. He gets a huge kick out of it. LOL


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

bonemanB said:


> Got the fencing and enterence up. Had to move our count down sign to the front corner. Set the inside path also. even though tonight after work i changed that also. Got our giant pirate up in his place. This will be the first prop the kiddies see on there way in. I know a lot of folks are not big on inflatables. But our archway was one of the first pieces we ever purchased and has a sentimental value. We keep debating if we should retire it, but i just can't bring myself to do it. No we can start setting props 1 by 1. woohooo.


I like your set-up and from what I've seen kids like anything that lights up so your arch is perfect!


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

Two quick pics of my new cemetery fence. The columns need work; they're just plain right now, because I ran out of time due to the 30 skulls on the top of the fence. Originally wired in groups of 5 with a cheap lamp cord (Made in China, Wal-Mart, what do you expect?), I ripped them apart, ran new high quality wire down the fence posts and put new high quality plugs on the end. Each skull is lit with a single C7 (night light) bulb attached to a single channel on a pair of light-o-rama LOR1602W computerised lighting controllers (which are mounted on the back of the center column and one of the end columns). The LOR's are connected to my home pc, which is running an animation sequence that makes the skulls light in various sequences. Next week, when I have everything out, I turn on the speakers and switch to musical sequences. All of the graveyard lighting and animations are synchronized to the music.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

We just started setting up the "Maze of Terror", Sept. 22nd.
Have 16 hrs into it so far & it's going well.

http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b203/Haunt_Master/Maze 07/?start=20


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW! 

Everyone, it all looks like its coming together very good.

I'll get to work and hopefully have some pics up by tomarrow.


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

Hectix said:


> I want to see how far everyone has gotten! I have seen a lot of pictures! They all look great!!! Post 'em if you can!


No, I will not post any pics of my progress. I can, but I wont.


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

Mine is not as elaborate as some but Im still trying lol.


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

i will take better pics tomorrow.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Every ones pics look great!! I have pics of props I made, but I have to wait for the set up, ( I do 2 different campground week end haunts). I will try to get them posted soon.


----------



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

I like everyones! Keep up the good work.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Newbie- I really like the cave walls, good job!


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Short of hanging some black lights on my pourch and getting lighting ready all I've accomplished is making a royal mess in my garage. Guess I'm done making things because I can't get to any of my tools now.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Those are nice pics Moonie! Is that a terrifying gas meter I see in the cemetery..."shudder" ; )


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Deadna said:


> Those are nice pics Moonie! Is that a terrifying gas meter I see in the cemetery..."shudder" ; )


Maybe they should rig it to be a scare-o-meter


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Big guy I started today.He has LED eyes and a red spot on him at nite.









Grossy redeux,orange lites in coffin at nite and motion sensor triggers strobe on his face.


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is VERY preliminary. Also, a storm we had last night washed all the color out of my mummy's eyesocket. Gotta fix that...



















I'll post more as it builds up.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I went nuts and bought outdoor props as SOON as I START on my decorating I will post up progress pics ASAP. I'm excited I got a battery operated prop (won't tell what until pics are posted), some strobe lights (Walmart they were a bit expensive 7 dollars a pop - bought two), some other things I will use to construct my own "scary figures".

Oh yes after a seven year haitus (from decorating, not handing candy out consistently) I am back into Halloween MODE, in a way I took a page out of my child hood, that's when my brothers and I had the craziest decorations on the block.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Everyone it looks great.

Bethene- I was viewing your photos, did you get that bridal couple from Big Lots?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I don't officially set up till the day before Halloween, so these are all pictures of me testing or finishing stuff in the back yard before putting it away. 

None will be up and actually set out in it's location till much later.

Entrance 2007:

Paper Mache and monster mud. A fog machine a piece feeding them fog up and through. 











The skulls....

Well, a few of them. There's about 85 now...this is roughly 30ish drying in the back yard. Goal is 100, but making roughly 120 as folks at work are wanting to buy some too. 










Some of my favorite ones:


















My mask...

The lower jaw will be glued in place with latex, so as to move as my jaw moves. Face painted black, of course. And better aligned, as I was holding a camera in one hand, the lower jaw in another, and trying to line it all up in a mirror across the room...


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

that looks great embalmer!! I started setting everything up yesterday before the storm, and since Im a newbie, my tombstones flew away!! and the pirate that you have, I had it staked to the ground, and the stake broke!!

Does anyone know how to get these tombstones into the ground without it flying away? It seems the stakes that are included with the tombstones are so cheap, they break too easy.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

^^^^those skulls are amazing did you make them/buy them?

And your mask looks kinda cool man good STUFF!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Halloweeeiner said:


> that looks great embalmer!! I started setting everything up yesterday before the storm, and since Im a newbie, my tombstones flew away!! and the pirate that you have, I had it staked to the ground, and the stake broke!!
> 
> Does anyone know how to get these tombstones into the ground without it flying away? It seems the stakes that are included with the tombstones are so cheap, they break too easy.


Just find some wood and cut,shave it to make some stakes and if you are not worried about how your stones will look from the back side just use some screws to attach the stakes to the stones and that should to the trick.

I am just thinking this up as I go along but i am very good at hands on stuff and almost bet if I have to go the same route as you I will make things work ( I would use two small stakes, get a saw something to sharpen the stake and then attach them to the stones and boom they shouldn't fly anywhere.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Well we got a late start and money is tight this year (bought a car, no more biking to work!) so we don't have a 'big' project like the animated headless waiter from last year. But we have a good start on our smaller projects for this year.

We hacked a singing christmas tree and put the guts in a skull. In the video, our friend is speaking into a mic hooked up to the skull. He'll also be doing it for our party but hopefully with more inspired dialog lol Now we just need to hook him up to his body and distress his clothes. We also have a better speaker to use with him. His cage is ready.

Talking skull video



We've had large pieces of styrofoam in the attic for a couple of years now. Pieter got it free from his work. So we've decided to make some decent tombstones. One will have a peeper behind it. Still need to engrave and paint the tombstones and add the hands to the peeper. I have a friend coming this weekend to help with the tombstones so that should be finished soon.

Peeper video










We are also doing a mad scientist lab and made a transformer box for it. Its finished now except for decorating the outside of it.

Transformer box video

Pieter would also like to make a trashcan trauma for the lab but so far we haven't been able to find a good garbage can for it.

MsM


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

got a couple new pics here....
http://www.geocities.com/tammy_renea1970/cemetery.html


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Embalmer....very creepy! I've never seen so many bodies popping out all at once before...love it and the grasses in the background and plants in the foreground are really nice effect! Now all you need is fog......


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

NewbieHaunter:

Your house is amazing for a Halloween haunt. Great Job!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice progress, folks. Still haven't even brought stuff down from the attic yet, but intend on doing that tomorrow. We have 3 new neighbors that have no clue what is about to happen to their neighborhood. 

This carpal tunnel in my right hand means I won't be spending any more time on my tombstones... grrrr.... they 'll just be left painted like they are, no aging this year.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Halloweenking, thats not the house I live in lol. Its an old house next door that was abandoned for yrs. The plan is to eventually renovate it for renting or selling but until hubby starts working on it Im using it for my haunt  Dont know what I'll do when he starts fixing it up. I panic every time I think about it lol


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

NewbieHaunter said:


> Halloweenking, thats not the house I live in lol. Its an old house next door that was abandoned for yrs. The plan is to eventually renovate it for renting or selling but until hubby starts working on it Im using it for my haunt  Dont know what I'll do when he starts fixing it up. I panic every time I think about it lol


Fix it up?? No way! It's perfect the way it is! The possibilities of the porch alone are endless. Who needs a nice newly renovated house when they can have a "haunted" house?


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

exactly my thoughts too Madame Leota, I didnt even get into haunting until we got that house... it just begs to be haunted. lol I gotta admit though that it is an eye sore for us and the rest of the neighborhood during the rest of the year.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Started the facade.
Still a ton to do!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Pulled down the stuff, let the sort begin. I swear it reproduced over the past several months!










Gotta get the fence down, FCG frame, MIB.... I've got 12 new tombstones out of frame that are almost complete.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

NewbieHaunter said:


> exactly my thoughts too Madame Leota, I didnt even get into haunting until we got that house... it just begs to be haunted. lol I gotta admit though that it is an eye sore for us and the rest of the neighborhood during the rest of the year.


LOL, I'm sure that's true. Just don't let them pretty it up too much. Maybe go with sort of a "cleaned up spookiness"?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

hurricanegame said:


> ^^^^those skulls are amazing did you make them/buy them?
> 
> And your mask looks kinda cool man good STUFF!



Thanks!

Everything's made. Skulls are plaster or paris, but I kinda purposely mutilate the first coat by mushing the mold to make each one have unique cracks.


----------



## LukeSkiewalker (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is what I have finished so far:
 

I will be putting up my graveyard this weekend.


----------



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

Cool! I like the windows LukeSkiewalker.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

NewbieHaunter said:


> Halloweenking, thats not the house I live in lol. Its an old house next door that was abandoned for yrs. The plan is to eventually renovate it for renting or selling but until hubby starts working on it Im using it for my haunt  Dont know what I'll do when he starts fixing it up. I panic every time I think about it lol



Since the home is abandon and has the perfect fright to it, have you conssidered doing a walk through haunt? It wouldent take much, just old photos white sheetes covering stuff ect.


Your lucky either way.


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you guys for the positve comments. I'll post some more pics in a day or two. I have more stuff out now. Halloweeenier, here is a link to a thread on keeping head stones in the ground. I also have a link in that thread to another thread showing some PVC anchors I made for standing props. PVC GOOOOOD! PVC FREIND! 

http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63909&highlight=tombstone+blowing

Keep up the good work, all. Post more Pics!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

halloweenking, a walk thru is exactly what Im doing 
I have a few pics here...
http://www.geocities.com/tammy_renea1970/photos.html


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Newbie AMAZING pictures, the best ones have to be the pirate set up, WOW.


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics, Newbie. I especially like the clown room and the priate lair.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys I really appreciate your kind words. Im still new at this so your encouragement means a lot


----------



## BigGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

Okay, here's my progress as-of last weekend. Since I took these pics I've painted the fence black, added a haunted signpost, and setup a walking zombie in the cemetery (his name is Edgar).

I still have much more to do before the big night, but this is a decent start for my "Lawn of the Dead".
































































Back to work for more...


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I dig the ground breaking coffin (no pun intended)


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, all your work is very inspirational! Gotta get out this week and set some stuff up...


----------



## squatdaddy (Oct 17, 2006)

Scuplting pink foam like a madman trying to have my facade completed by this weekend (yikes!!!) The wife is starting to get crabby at being a halloween widow!


----------



## LukeSkiewalker (Sep 21, 2007)

Hectix said:


> Cool! I like the windows LukeSkiewalker.


Thanks.

Here is my house with everything up during the day: 

And at night:  Sorry the picture isn't very good. I had to settle for a ladder since I couldn't find my tripod .

The rest of the pictures can be seen here: http://www.bradleyrobertson.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=42&pos=15


----------



## BigGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

Squatdaddy, that facade is looking totally amazing! I'd love to get into more of that, but my current budget is a bit limited and I can't even spring for some additional foam at this time. Maybe a good project for me for next year.

Thanks everyone here for the wonderful inspiration!


----------



## squatdaddy (Oct 17, 2006)

BigGeek said:


> Squatdaddy, that facade is looking totally amazing! I'd love to get into more of that, but my current budget is a bit limited and I can't even spring for some additional foam at this time. Maybe a good project for me for next year.
> 
> Thanks everyone here for the wonderful inspiration!


Thanks! Cost is always an issue... ALWAYS! Pink foam here is $8.40 for a 2'X8'X1 .5" piece... lauan isn't much cheaper! I try to down play the cost to my wife


----------



## DIY Guy (Aug 8, 2007)

DeadTed said:


> I dig the ground breaking coffin (no pun intended)


I concur, very nice.

Tim


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

man you guys and gals make me feel lame ,and I've been doin this for years! WOW does ALL of your work look good! I'll post pics from me soon. this is so much fun, but the weather isn't changing the trees in PA,,,, YET! I just need the back drop maybe......


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice looking haunts everyone. Great job.


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Unfortunately I can't really put out the outside decorations until almost to the day of our party on the 27th. This is the time of year that the Santa Ana winds can blow, and when they do they'll rip everything to shreds. So I've been busy trying to get everything ready so we can throw them up at the last minute. Our cemetery goes in the driveway, so can't use stakes on the tombstones and props. Rocks and bricks come in handy at times. I'm far behind on finishing the fence, hope to get the pillars going this weekend. 

Wish I had photos to share, maybe by next week. At least of the interior shots. I love looking at everyone else's artistry! You're all inspirational.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

My attempt at corpsing a bluckie.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Yo skull that thing is looking cool.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks,I was hoping it would look a bit more creepy,maybe next time.


----------



## BigGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

Skullboy, that's looking great for a Bluckie! I was wondering how one might turn-out when corpsed. I've seen a few of those for about $12 and am currently unable to purchase an actual Buckie, so have been considering this myself. I'd say you have me convinced!

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks great BonemanB!


----------



## BigGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

A few updated pics at night while all lit-up. Still have a bit of work to do, but the neighbors are really stopping by to comment now!














































Enjoy! I sure love seeing everyone's pics and getting new ideas/suggestions. Geez, every time I look at these it reminds me of how I need to get epitaphs on the tombstones...I'll probably tackle that next. At least their out, I guess.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool night pictures.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's what we have so far...


----------



## BigGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

nbviper, I love the boarded-up approach. That's an area I haven't ventured into yet. Are those real boards or did you use the foam board making concept found online? How to you tack them up to the house?

Your place looks great so far!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG !!!! 20 days to go and I still have umpteen projects to finish before I can even start to set up ... guess I am gonna be late this year  ... I blame it all on these incredible pics of everyone elses haunts and my "lets try this again" approach coupled with work and home ( double  ... ) I hope to have some pics soon of my progress on my projects for 2007 .. I just hope I can get them completed and out before 2008 !!! Any one have any good tips for some quick and easy builds for bodies ? I have the heads for some props .. hands as well ... as well as some of the costumes ... not much help without bodies to fill and support these props ! ~~~~~ HELP !!! lol


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

All your efforts are really paying off. What AMAZING jobs you've all did!! I wish I can start mine but props have a way of vanishing when we're not around.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

All right. Just as most have said, it's getting down to the wire and there's still much to do.

Here's a link to Halloween so far - there's a bunch of pics of statue I bought, but I was just messing with my camera. The front yard now has most (still 5 in 'the shop') tombstones out. Below are some of the better photos of the better quality tombstones I made. I want to beef up some of the 1/2 inch foam tombstones, but that's after the 31st.

The dark photos that look weird are my living room ceiling. They're covered in black weed mat, then camo netting was placed over it. Two sections - both 25x20 feet (the room is 25x8ft). It was my sons birthday and I had the camera out so I snapped a few.

The final section are my invitations. You can see both 'cards' going inside the envelope. One is the 'Ransom Letter', the other the "list of demands" that give info onthe party. I attached a feather to the front of each card with fake blood (sticks well). After I put both the cards into the envelope I used red wax and a stamp to seal it shut. The stamp is the letter R for my last name.

Like I said, I mess around with my camera a lot, so there's multiple pictures of random things. Thanks. Good luck!


Also, this is the last year I'll be using the styrophoam for the tombstones, from now on it's the extruded blue/pink foam only! You can see the close ups of the foam and it looks... like foam - Tried to get it to look as 'stone like' as possible.

Some damage done to this one from the cats using it as a scratching post (repaired but not well)








Lizard hanging out with the dead...

















































































Sorry dial-up folks.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

BigGeek said:


> nbviper, I love the boarded-up approach. That's an area I haven't ventured into yet. Are those real boards or did you use the foam board making concept found online? How to you tack them up to the house?
> 
> Your place looks great so far!


Real easy to do. I used the wood from pallets (which you can usually get for free) because it has the aged look already. I built a thin wood frame and painted it to match the white trim color and screwed the wood to the frame rather than the house. The you hang the frame over the windows just like you would a picture on your wall. I'll take a close up picture when I get a chance.


----------



## BigGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

Nbviper - thanks!  I may even try to tackle that this year before the big day! Sounds pretty easy to me.

DeadTed - love the invitations! Man, every time I look at someone else's pics it makes me want to get back to making better tombstones. Mine are very basic and I keep intending to redo them each year. Yours look great!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's what we've done so far.... not a lot, but it's been cold and rainy for the past week, so 
















More images to come next week !


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice fence Wicked. That's what I want to mold mine after. Next year though... Great work

Where did you find the top of your fencing? I went to Lowes the other day and they had a similar style, but yours is the one I'm looking for.


----------



## dawnyday (Oct 10, 2007)

I posted some of these in the props forum, but I thought I would share here also. The one inside and on the porch are under black light. I don't have any night shots of the outside yet. I want to put something on the face of the house still.

























































I have added some small skulls to the fence also. Just a little more to go...


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are a few shots of our living room so far. Can you say OverKill? http://www.starkmadness.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=29


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Holy Hannah Scott!.....can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

ok heres the start, i'm runnin late , sorry some are blurry my camera ain't workin right for some reason remember just a start and first light up. in my photobucket under pre start hope you like them (it looks much cooler in person)


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

DeadTed said:


> Nice fence Wicked. That's what I want to mold mine after. Next year though... Great work
> 
> Where did you find the top of your fencing? I went to Lowes the other day and they had a similar style, but yours is the one I'm looking for.



Thanks for the compliment DeadTed!  We actually found the upper parts at Wal-Mart, in late August, in the gardening/plant section... They were on sale for $1.25 each (we needed 4 section per 8' fence). They were brown, but we just painted them to have the effect we wanted... A friend came by tonight and he actually thought they were metal fences!!!


----------



## FXMASTER (Jan 12, 2006)

These are pictures of just half of what i got done or are almost done, still got a bit more to build.

Below is a picture of my mad scientist his head rotates back and forth he used to be leather face till the mask deteriorated 

This is of a $10 mask i got and added alittle to it for extra effect.


Picture of my strung up body for mad scientist scene and hung torso guy and my tombstones


My horns and buzzers (cheap scares), fog machines, strobes and other effects with my some of my sound equipment.


The table full of horror for mad scientist scene um not all props on table plus needs alot more blood on table. 


My coffin lol starting to become a tight fit to fit in.


And me, can't wait for Halloween to set all this up I'll be sure to take pictures with everything up and running also of course videos. Happy Halloween All!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

childofthenight said:


> ok heres the start, i'm runnin late , sorry some are blurry my camera ain't workin right for some reason remember just a start and first light up. in my photobucket under pre start hope you like them (it looks much cooler in person)


I see you made good use of the legs lol If you put striped stockings and ruby slippers on them, would look like a scene out of the wizard of oz. Well then of course with a trailer falling on the witch instead of a house. More modernized version, ya know


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow! Really nice FX! Did you make those items on the table yourself? the brain and pieces of skin? Those are really creepy. And what you did to the mask was also great.

MsM


----------



## FXMASTER (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you but the faces and brain on the table its just a old mask i didn't like and the stitched face is the leather face mask that was deteriorating. Basically with all my props I will buy a product then make it better or build it my myself. I never really buy a Halloween prop from a store then use it idk I like to put work into it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Follow the link under my signature to photobucket
I have a few preview pics up
Still a few thing left to do...


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Good stuff Wyatt!
There are some pictures of props that are new for this year in my sinisterspace gallery. The first 6 or 7 pages I think.
www.sinisterspace.com/house/gallery


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

skullboy said:


> Thanks,I was hoping it would look a bit more creepy,maybe next time.



Good job on the corpsing, skullboy, but why wait until next time? I believe that one right there would look creepier with some hair and an eyeball (or two).


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Click on the signature and check out the night shots. I think I'm finally done for this year. I already have some plans for next year, just gotta save up some.........


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Everybody's haunts and displays look amazing - can't wait to hear the collective scream that'll be going up all over the land!


----------



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

LV Scott T - WOAH! Awsome!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

ummm, thanks!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Did I miss something?


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

*first pic post*

Hi
hope im doing this right its my first pic post,
Well Ive been making these for the last couple months(weekends)
hope you guys like them, i wanted a change from mu usual spooky jungle theme

the first 4 are on the yard- the last is work in progress in backyard


----------



## LukeSkiewalker (Sep 21, 2007)

While I decorate with a darker theme, I must say those are fantastic lancekik! Awesome job.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Progress of the El Patron...


















Half way there!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

OMG...That's ambitious and aren't you cutting it close to the big day?

I thought I was stressing over our own deadline. Looking at yours makes me stress more!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Stressing? You have no idea! Luckily, I am off next week Tuesday-Friday, and our party is Saturday. It WILL be done!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I can't wait to see the pics. I bow to thee.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Funny story: See the flag pole at the very top left corner? We attached it to that whole section of metal support wall first, then added that section of support wall, since the tallest ladder we have is 8'. Afterwards, I realized we forgot to run the flag rope through the eyelet at the end of the flagpole! I bet my sons $20 they couldn't do it.

Good thing I just got paid!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

DAMN what a set up Vegas sure has some nice weather by the looks of it! Do you get a lot of TOT's? With that type of a set up I sure hope so.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Lancekik, your great pumpkin charlie brown theme is AWESOME! Amazing work you've done. That is classic decor for the ages. Great, great work. I bow to thee!

Case anyone missed it- page ten of this thread for photos.

Dan


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Lancekick,

Those Penuts charaters are great! When I was looking at your pictures, I was sure they were purchased items. The characters are perfect. Great artwork.

You are talented.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Lancekik,

OH!!! that's so cool!!! Awesome work! Kids & adults will love it. (reminds us grownups of our youth, eh?)


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks guys, your compliments make it worth the work
yup all dome by hand with the help of a projector to get me started - xcept the 2 balloons, 
just hope noone steals or tags them, East L.A ya know
Back to spooky next year - starting a new cemetary from scratch - probally work on it all year haha


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Lancekik, that display is positively awesome! Very clever and original. I bet your neighborhood just loves it!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Lancekik - Great Charlie Brown char's - our mind think alike. I did the Charlie Brown Pumpkiin Patch theme in 2005 and 2006. Working on the cemetery this year forthe front yard - I wanted to do something a little different this year. My web site is: http://www.uni.edu/beardsle/


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

Great Pumpkin said:


> Lancekik - Great Charlie Brown char's - our mind think alike. I did the Charlie Brown Pumpkiin Patch theme in 2005 and 2006. Working on the cemetery this year forthe front yard - I wanted to do something a little different this year. My web site is: http://www.uni.edu/beardsle/


Hi / thanks
I saw your guys, thry're great, I was allready going to do it , and when I saw yours I stole the highlite in Lucy's hair(thanks). I had to imprvise on some of my guys to make sure they had bags, but yours are really different from the cartoon. Is there an other version of the cartoon? or did you just freehand


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

www.hauntspace.com/wandererrob

It's mostly there along with blogs regarding my thoughts, progress, and construction of props.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Lancekik, I went off the cartoon book, did some ruff tracing, freehanding, and went to Wal-Mart for a variety of colors to get some variety in the colors used. I also watched the cartoon a ton of times, while I was creating and painting them - My roommate also most killed me becaused I watch the cartoon so much, almost nightly until I was done painting them. The plan is to use them agian this year on the side of the house, and I am creating a cemetery in the front yard. The cementery will be about 9-13 tombstones, a picket fence, a coffin, and some lights. It was getting very cosstly when you change the game plan totally to a different setup.
website: http://www.uni.edu/beardsle/


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

lancekik said:


> Hi
> hope im doing this right its my first pic post,
> Well Ive been making these for the last couple months(weekends)
> hope you guys like them, i wanted a change from mu usual spooky jungle theme
> ...


OK, i tend toward the darker side myself, but those Peanuts cut-outs ROCK! Big thumbs up!!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

These are pics of my witch theme on my porch

The lava lamps really look cool with all the gooey stuff inside.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## ScareCrowe (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow! All of these look great! I almost (almost!) feel too embarassed to post pics of mine after seeing all of this great stuff!

Every year we have a centerpiece project, this year we decided to go with a fireplace made of skulls. Well, after making a dozen paper mache skulls, we decided to go with a stone fireplace. The skulls are cool, but we needed about 60 to do the whole fireplace, so there just wasn't enough time. 

The fireplace is made of a scrap piece of plywood for the mantle, cardboard, paper mache & styrofoam. Pretty cheap, only had to buy the paint!

I didn't do a very good job of documenting the construction, but I do have enough pics for you to get a good idea. We're doing the whole inside of our house and part of the yard, and when I get those done I'll make sure to post the pics for you!

Here is the link to the pics I have of the fireplace, and couple extras:


----------



## ScareCrowe (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmm, guess I needed couple more posts under my belt before I could post links, .

Lemme try again:

http://scarecrowe.com/_halloween2007/galleries/one/


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

That fireplace is amazing. I don't think i've ever seen anyone do anything like that, or put as much effort into it creating it from practically nothing. Really, great job.

Also that GIANT face coming out of the house. Holy ****. That is freaking huge, what'd you make it from? That'd seriously **** me up if i were walking down the street. It kinda took me by surprise just looking at it on a pic.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

Cool fireplace, I would leave it up all year


----------



## ScareCrowe (Oct 18, 2007)

OMGDan said:


> That fireplace is amazing. I don't think i've ever seen anyone do anything like that, or put as much effort into it creating it from practically nothing. Really, great job.
> 
> Also that GIANT face coming out of the house. Holy ****. That is freaking huge, what'd you make it from? That'd seriously **** me up if i were walking down the street. It kinda took me by surprise just looking at it on a pic.


lol thanks! The fireplace turned out a lot better than I thought it would. The pics don't do it justice! Everyone who has come over and seen it didn't realize it was hollow, they all said it was crazy how solidily realistic it looks.  

The big face on the house is actually store bought. I can only wish I was good enough with my hands to get something that good out of them, lol.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

lacey38655 said:


> These are pics of my witch theme on my porch
> 
> The lava lamps really look cool with all the gooey stuff inside.


Looks great! How did you get the eyeballs to sink?

MsM


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

You guys have some amazing pictures I can't wait until I post mine.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, thank goodness, my back is holding out on me this week, so I can get some stuff done.

Let me start off with the garage and how it looked last weekend.









And of course, my Trash Can Trauma transformed into my tree stump. This will be the first thing they see when they go from the inflatable castle into the haunted forest (garage).









This is a tree that I made out of chicken wire and great stuff. Probably cost me about $15.









Then we have the forest scene setter which was perfect for my theme. This is actually the Friday 13th scene setter. In front is a tree I purchased at a garage sale for a dollar...









This is going to be the witches cave. The case with all the potions is the only thing in there right now. I wanted the case to look rickety and crooked. I got old beat up wood that someone was throwing out. PERFECT!!









Finally, to the spider's den. My spider isn't anywhere near as nice as Batflys, but it was quick. He's made with chicken wire and a car seat cover. He's not really anatomically correct either. But after I made the front part, I realized he was much too big to fit in the space. So I just left him like that...


















And then there's the spider victim.









And hopefully, while the TOT are looking at the spider, my son will come up behind them from a secret room.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool pics, especially the one where that prop is wrapped up in spider web believe it or not I have done something similar ...wait until I post pics : )


----------



## BigGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

Every ones pictures are looking so great! The closer to the big day we get, the more I keep trying to do...can you say C-R-A-Z-Y..?


----------



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

MaureenPR-is that saran wrap around your spider?


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, it was my son's idea to use saran wrap as the webbing for the spider. I think it came out great.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

thats nice...


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

wow everyone, great work!


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

anyone know where to get that picture of the face in the bottle on maureenpr's shelf? i need that. great stuff everyone


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

every thing looks great I posted a few pics in the props section but Ya'll can go look at the higher res shots on flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ so far all my critters and creepy decor have withstood the onslaught of some fairly heavy wind. (35 mph gusts) we were expecting _some_ wind but wen I woke up at 3AM and heard it howl.. I was worried.. but all of the props have withstood the weather (well except for the unfinished monster mud peices like the spider who was in the garage and thus didn't have to worry abou the weather)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

harrison36 said:


> anyone know where to get that picture of the face in the bottle on maureenpr's shelf? i need that. great stuff everyone


Try here:

http://www.madhauscreative.com/head in a jar.html


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Well some of the stuff finally made it out into the yard... at least for an hour or two before the rain started up yet again. Hopefully this rain stops before Saturday. Even better, maybe I can ship it over to south CA. where it's needed!


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

It looks really good. Love the beware of **CHOMP** sign.


----------



## GhoulBoy (Oct 15, 2007)

Got my columns done and the fence is completed (seen in the background). I have one static prop to do (skeleton crypt keeper) and some odds and ends.

GB.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

harrison36 said:


> anyone know where to get that picture of the face in the bottle on maureenpr's shelf? i need that. great stuff everyone


http://www.howloweenqueen.com/headinabottle.htm


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

I finally had time to browse through all you guy's picture's ( stupid dial-up!) and I am so impressed with everything! Everyone has done such a wonderful job! You guys make me feel so much better when I see your houses because I'm the STILL the only house that has decorated in my area. (insert rant here). I don't have any pictures yet, but I will take some soon and post them. Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (Dec 16, 2005)

My Halloween display is just about ready.
Here are some pics:


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Insanely busy the last few days. Finally getting stuff out...

In the process we've decided the front yard just plain isn't big enough this year.

But, the front yard is mostly done. And with the stuff out so early (I normally don't set up till day of), I'm playing a bit. Totally not how lighting will be on Halloween (too many wires running all over), but just for fun. And pics. 

Daytime pic.









And Nightime pics:


















The two totems there are serving as the entrance to the back yard. 










I cut the camera down to my 5 year olds height...


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Tried a couple of night shots ... 2 problems ...

1 ... the street light across the road from the yard

2 ... digital camera that doesnt "do" night shots very well.

Honest ... it looks better in real life !!!


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

*office decor*

Hi
just wanted to post a couple of pix of our office decorations, basically some stuff I had on my yard in past years. Lets see if we win the decorations contestat at work. do you guys get to decor your office?
lance


----------

